Ask HN: What are your 5 favorite websites? Why? - CihanGeyik
======
jppope
google.com - the best search engine HackerNews - quality Content Reddit -
something for everyone Github.com - fantastic for open source code
jonpauluritis.com - its not much, but its mine :)

~~~
CihanGeyik
If you want to save some links from these websites in one-click and store
regularly, you could use Kangaroo.
[https://usekangaroo.com](https://usekangaroo.com)

~~~
catacombs
I prefer Pinboard.

~~~
CihanGeyik
Hey, thanks for your answer. Which new features would you like to see in
Pinboard? Do you have any problem doing something over there?

